# Unforgettable Desserts



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

I must admit that whenever I eat a particularly good meal, I have a burning desire for an equally stunning dessert. Dessert is like the closing on a long letter, the perfect ending that makes you feel warm and fuzzy. Dessert can take many forms - from cakes and pies to fresh fruit and cheese - as long as it is satisfying and a little sweet, the end of a savory meal. And it doesn't hurt if it is also beautiful to look upon, as this heightens the anticipation as the perfect serving is dished out.

Read the full cookbook review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

